
Euclideon (voxel “unlimited graphics”) new video: Real Holodeck Finally Createdd - sergiotapia
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uYkbXlgUCw&utm=source
======
sergiotapia
@dang: I changed the title so it gives HN users a better context.

